# out door arrows



## 90 meter 120 (May 7, 2007)

I shoot a hoyt eclipse with g3's i pull 42lbs and 29" from nock grove to pint of tip..at the click... what would you recomend for an out door arrow..I have been having problems with out door arrows grouping well... indoors i am shooting 2212 and can stack them all day but can not get my out door arrows to group well at all....any fletching ideas?


----------



## marbowNC (Apr 28, 2008)

Im guessing this is a recurve ? Try using a easton 2312 or 2314 with 4 or 5" feathers with as much twist as you can get out of your fletching gig . This will stablize your arrow more . Recurves and long bows need heavy arrows to shoot good from what I have seen and experince .


----------



## 90 meter 120 (May 7, 2007)

i am looking for a new arrow for fita rounds 50, 70 and 90 meters.....lol i would have to put a sight on my bottom limb....thanks for the reply though


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*did u check your ....*

 F.O.C u shooting 20 inside. and 40 to 90 meters out... u need perfect flight


----------

